# Intermediate Pyraminx Method



## cuberarun (Sep 11, 2014)

i am not the inventor of this method.

this method has 2 steps.
*
Step 1*

make a layer or a layer with one flipped edge.

*step 2*
L4E.algs can be found here: https://sites.google.com/site/devastatingspeed/pyraminx/l4e#TOC-Last-4-Edges
http://www.mzrg.com/rubik/solving/pyraminx/

step 1 is going to be explained in detail.



*step 1*
*
i)make a keyhole block and place at bottom left.usually takes 2 or 3 moves.

ii) solve the bottom 2 centers and permute the edge between them.this is like f2l just figure it out on your own.*

*pros and cons:
*
*pros:*easy to get two look solves.solves optimally as 1-flip and oka combination.easy sub 6 with it.

*cons:* if we end up with a layer with flipped edge we must rotate.last layer cases may not be very fast.


----------



## Carrot (Sep 11, 2014)

Can I ask who this method is targeted for? In my honest opinion it's a very advanced method compared to how efficient it is. (refering to all the step 2 cases being horrible)


----------

